# Homemade Bread



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

OK, I tried my first loaf of homemade bread last winter. I found a recipe online, did all the kneading, punching and rising the instructions said.

After it came out it hadn't browned very well, the inside looked and tasted like bread but the crust could have been used for an artillery shell. It took a serrated knife to saw through it.

Anybody ever try this? What recipe do you use? What's the difference between kneading and punching dough?

Rick


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

We have made bread, I have lots of friends who do it all the time and everyone I know uses a mixer or bread machine to mix and knead the dough. Then you have to let it rise and bake it.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Some recipes have a heavy crust which is what yours sounds like. The good part is that the crust holds in the moisture. I have found that fresh bread is best eaten that day and fairly good the 2nd day. After that you need to make a fresh loaf because you are not putting the junk in the recipe that the bakeries put. I always cut homemade bread or crusty bakery bread with a long serrated knife. Suggestion is to try several recipes until you find one that you like. Take a look at the whole wheat Gold Medal bag and see if they still have a recipe. Their test kitchens have made a lot of bread.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mist it with water to brown the crust. That way you don't overcook it to get the brown. 

My wife and I bake bread all the time. Marbled rye, italian loaf, flatbread, pizza crust. I love bread.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have a bread machine but I'm trying to learn how to do it manually. It seems to be more of an art than a follow the recipe task.

Rick


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Try the no knead method. Simple and the best bread ever to come out of my oven


----------

